# Any iPhone developers in Ontario?



## woowah (May 19, 2008)

I'm having trouble googling to find a company in Ontario (preferably Toronto) that develops applications for the iPhone. Maybe I've lost my google-fu.

Can anybody out there help me out?


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

woowah said:


> I'm having trouble googling to find a company in Ontario (preferably Toronto) that develops applications for the iPhone. Maybe I've lost my google-fu.
> 
> Can anybody out there help me out?


We are considering it, did you have a specific application that you were looking for?


----------



## JVRudnick (Aug 28, 2007)

I too am currently looking for an iPhone developer - progammer. If anyone knows a local one, ie Ontario based would be best, pls list them here....

Oh, and Steve, when will you folks decide on doing same...maybe you need a pilot project to try? If so, contact me!



Jim


----------



## bouche (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm an "iPhone Developer" but I probably can't help you since I'm learning about Objective-C and the iPhone SDK a little bit every night. I just finally figured out how to debug an app on my device (Hello World!) the other night and last night I put an early version of an app that I'm hoping to build on and it actually worked. I'm happy with it because it's actually reading and writing to a database.

the iPhone is a great little device. if only we could access the iTunes library. I have a million ideas for apps that could access iTunes, but that's just not possible.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

I'm an official iPhone developer, but not full time/commerical (Yet). Developing for Windows/Web pays my bills.. 

I presume you have specific company applications you need developed?


I am sure there will be a few developers coming out of the woodwork soon, definitetly those converting their BlackBerry apps to the iPhone. 


B


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

An article in today's Globe & Mail mention some Canadian iPhone developers -- including the developer of Super Monkeyball (from PEI):

reportonbusiness.com: 'It has certainly changed the game'


----------



## viffer (Aug 29, 2007)

I too am a developer who is considering doing work on the iphone platform. I'm in Kitchener. PM me and we could chat.
Regards,
Steve


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Somebody make a wicked weather app that takes the Environment Canada radar images and predicts how soon before the rain is going to affect an area.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

gmark2000 said:


> Somebody make a wicked weather app that takes the Environment Canada radar images and predicts how soon before the rain is going to affect an area.


Heck, they can't even predict the weather right these days in Ontario. They say rain, it's sunny. Then you need predictions by the hour as it may rain, but it's only a shower for an hour.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Parliant is located in Ottawa and does iPhone development.

Hire iPhoneAuthors: iPhone App Development


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Somebody make a wicked weather app that takes the Environment Canada radar images and predicts how soon before the rain is going to affect an area.


I don't think anyone is making a crystal ball add on for the iPhone.


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

I know of a couple of active iPhone developers in Ontario that might be interested in contract work (i.e., I know they've done contract work for the iPhone in the past). Message me and I'll see if I can arrange something.


----------



## woowah (May 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great responses!

I say keep them coming as this list of developers can be handy to other people looking for some iPhone love.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm an iPhone developer and have been doing Cocoa development for around 3 years. I'm working on my own app for the App Store at the moment but if anyone wants to talk I'm all for it.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

Sorry for dredging up an old thread.

I'm a retired programmer and recently got an iPod Touch. I won't be doing any commercial apps, but would love to figure out how to make it all work. 

Is there a list of preferred tools? is there somewhere to learn all this?

I mostly want to know how it's done, so if someone can point me in the direction of the tools, I'll do the digging myself and take it from there.

The first idea that I'd like to try is an app with a database if that makes a difference.

Thanks, Margaret


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

winwintoo said:


> I'm a retired programmer and recently got an iPod Touch. I won't be doing any commercial apps, but would love to figure out how to make it all work.
> 
> Is there a list of preferred tools? is there somewhere to learn all this?


I think this is the place to start:

iPhone Dev Center


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

JustAMacUser said:


> I think this is the place to start:
> 
> iPhone Dev Center


Thanks JustAMacUser, after I posted, I expanded my search and came up with a bunch of threads on this subject and now armed with all the information I've uncovered, I think I'll take a nap until the urge to learn yet another programming language passes   

Margaret


----------



## JeanLuc (Sep 26, 2007)

*ooh!*

I've just started on the learning curve. I can see it will be a while before I can do much. 

I have an idea for a project, however. That's somewhat enough stimulus to keep me going learning a new development environment.


----------



## Sniper4u (Jun 25, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Somebody make a wicked weather app that takes the Environment Canada radar images and predicts how soon before the rain is going to affect an area.


That app already exists and it's called Weather Eye.
It's in the iTunes app store now and it's free.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

winwintoo said:


> .
> 
> The first idea that I'd like to try is an app with a database if that makes a difference.
> 
> Thanks, Margaret


That would be good, even better if it can import from various sources. There is FMTouch which works with FileMaker. I'm considering it, but at $70, I'm not jumping on it quite yet.


----------



## winwintoo (Nov 9, 2004)

kps said:


> That would be good, even better if it can import from various sources. There is FMTouch which works with FileMaker. I'm considering it, but at $70, I'm not jumping on it quite yet.


Thanks KPS, that's probably what I want. It looks like you need a computer copy of FileMaker as well, but if a person is going to get into this, that's not a bad deal.

Margaret


----------



## max cameron (Feb 23, 2009)

*Big Bang Technology Inc. builds iPhone apps*

Hey there, here's another for the list:

Big Bang Technology Inc. in Toronto.

Big Bang Technology, Simple Application and Web & Interface Design Consultants


Thanks

Max


----------



## eeKnud (Mar 23, 2009)

*iPhone dev - not in Ontario, but...*

Alas  I'm out in Alberta, but Canada's so small in terms of tech that why don't you expand the list a bit. I see you didn't get snowed under with responses, but that may just be what's shown on ehMac.

Anyway, I've been a Mac developer since 85 and, with an opportunity last summer, started up with iPhone development. You can check my progress to date at TechConficio.ca . Although there's only one app listed, that's not to say that's all I have in the works. I thought it best to start with something kind of simple and bounded in scope so that I could complete it. With the learning curve and the eventual shift to a company-level developer, the overall time expenditure was < 2 months. Not real fast, but not bad considering.

If you or anyone else is interested in talking about iPhone dev contract work, let's connect. I'm also very interested in participating in online advice/problem solving/posing, so feel free to PM me (that get's my attention fastest) or post here...

cheers,

steven


----------



## itguytech (Sep 5, 2009)

*Website to pool jobs and coders*

Hey

I was discussing resources for iPhone developers on a LinkedIn group - because I need to quote some clients and wondered what others were doing.

Since there doesn't seem to be a lot of ways to connect coders with clients, I launched a web site: iPhone Apps Canada - iPhone Developers as a place where clients can get estimates from us. The rough plan is to have clients sign up securely and set out some requirements - then we could match the clients to skill sets available to the developers who are out there.

So far we have a handful of developers who have signed up - and we're open to suggestions. The plan is to share insights on working with clients, quoting on development and getting paid. We are at the grass roots level now but if your interested go to the site and add your name to the list.

Oh! and you can add iT Guy Technologies to your Canadian List - www.it-guy.com - that's us.

Tim


----------



## mediashock (Feb 13, 2011)

*iPhone development in canada*

Check out Red Piston - iPhone Application Development - Windsor, Ontario, Canada & Detroit, Michigan my firm has used these guys on a project.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

If you're wondering what's involved with developing an app yourself, a few friends of mine are attending a free App Developer Executive Overview seminar this Friday in Toronto. Something to think about if you have some prior programming experience.


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

Wow...old thread brought back to life.

My company has been developing iOS apps for just over a year and let me say, it's been an interesting ride! We've done about a dozen apps, so we're averaging 1 a month. When we first started out, we had a couple of Objective-C guys with one guy with around 10 years experience and that's what you needed!

The thing I've realized over the past year is that developing iOS apps is becoming like designing a web site. In the early days of the WWW, you had very specialized and skilled people designing and building site and they charged a pretty penny for their efforts. Today, just about anyone with some software can pull off a reasonable site for a fraction of what it cost back in the 90s.

It's the same today with iOS apps. There are a ton of frameworks and toolkits, like Corona, that makes producing iOS apps a piece of cake and the costs have drop accordingly. If you have moderate Javescript programming abilities, then you can build a fairly savvy iOS app.


----------

